# Street Fighter IV



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2007)

Looking good! I used to love SF back in the day (with Turbo being a particular favourite on the SNES).









> The picture, which is from the game engine, comes from an upcoming EGM magazine feature about Street Fighter IV, and confirms that the game is looking pretty cool.
> 
> “Though the screenshot doesn't answer this question outright, we can confirm that the game's graphics are polygonal but the gameplay is strictly 2D. There will be new moves, locations, and gameplay features, while the standard six button control scheme remains,” reads the 1UP article, which goes on to speculate about which characters will appear in the game and which platforms it will grace.


----------



## wishface (Dec 6, 2007)

2d games aren't _bad, _but....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 7, 2007)

SNES SF2 was great, wasn't it...


----------



## wishface (Dec 7, 2007)

2d fighters can be really good (Darkstalkers is my fave), but using 3d is just better these days. Soul Calibur, Virtua Fighter...all really solid games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> SNES SF2 was great, wasn't it...



Yep...I remember my mate getting it when it first came out in Japan and paying £120 for it import!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2007)

A couple new images have surfaced here: http://www.blogeek.com.br/?p=88


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 7, 2007)

Ken's a nobhead


----------



## skunkboy69 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jesus.Is it still the 80's ?


----------



## wishface (Dec 7, 2007)

Psycho Crusher!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2007)

Some video of it in action .


----------



## wishface (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks cool, not so sure about the gameplay. Looks the same cheese from over a decade ago.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2009)

It's getting some good scores, looking very nice although I don't relish using the 360 controllor (d/led the demo of SF Turbo and it was a real pain to play with) so it's a new 6 button joystick for me!


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 19, 2009)

Played this on PS3 this evening, it looks and plays fantastically. Feels like you have a lot more health than in the original games, or maybe that's cos we didn't know any special moves yet.


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2009)

I've downloaded it but not played it yet. Looking forward to some online rucks!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2009)

It's great fun, had a quick play tonight, the xbox live game interruption is cool too!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 20, 2009)

Seth.

Fail.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2009)

Man got my ass handed to me last night with this. There's some good fucking players out there!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2009)

When it came out on the snes I loved it. That was 18 years ago and I was 17. 

I don't think I could really give a crap anymore.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 20, 2009)

Addy said:


> I've downloaded it but not played it yet. Looking forward to some online rucks!



Run it through AGBX on it's 'strictest' settings before you do - AFAIK the scene release isn't a perfect retail copy and needs patching/verifying.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 20, 2009)

anyone know when the fight pads are going to be properly released (if at all)?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2009)

No idea...

Had a great sesh earlier on this, the game is fucking cool! I'm starting to get the hang of the 360 controller now...it's funny I played SF2 something like 18 years ago and tonight won playing the same character I always did (Ryu, my favourite) using exactly the same fighting tactics and it just felt good man!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 21, 2009)

I cannot for the freaking life of me do Ryu's super move with the two quarter circle turns on the stick (or pad, for that matter). It will work maybe one time in every ten - if I'm lucky. I find i'm really struggling to get used to using the joypad. Stupid thing is, back in the day, on the ps2 the controller was fine and there were never these problems.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep it's annoying the PS pad is my second favourite pad for SF gaming (the SNES being number 1)...I've just noticed there's this gaming pad especially for SF4, not sure how much it costs but am tempted as the six button lay out is good...


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 21, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep it's annoying the PS pad is my second favourite pad for SF gaming (the SNES being number 1)...I've just noticed there's this gaming pad especially for SF4, not sure how much it costs but am tempted as the six button lay out is good...



I wouldn't fancy covering all six buttons with my thumb; that kinda button setup is fine for a joystick - where you can bash buttons - but given a joypad I'd much rather a four-button and triggers setup.

I do find it hard using a pad to do the circular type moves though ie. dragon punches - both the analogue stick and the buttons - especially when I'm fighting right to left. Some of the sticks look good, but I'm not forking out major money for a peripheral - if I were, I'd spend the money on a racing wheel.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm finding I can pull off the dragon punches with the d pad more often than not. Still having trouble with fireballs and the spinning air kick though...but that's an aside, loving this game!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 21, 2009)

This is one of the most frustrating games ever; the AI is completely schizoid. At times it becomes so aggressively difficult - regardless of diffculty setting - that you wonder what's going on!

Some of the trial mode combos are bugged. I swear to god they cannot be done. The timing window is so narrow.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2009)

oh look it's awesome wells being a moany lil bitch, how unusual.

seriously why don't you jus give up playing games, you're obviously shit at them.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 22, 2009)

my god , the pennys dropped , awsome wells you are wishface and i claim my £5.......


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> oh look it's awesome wells being a moany lil bitch, how unusual.
> 
> seriously why don't you jus give up playing games, you're obviously shit at them.





Er what does this attack have to do with this game?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2009)

it doesn't have anything specifically to do with this game, it was just a comment on the fact awesome wells is always bitching about games being too hard etc.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 22, 2009)

play it and decide for yourself before running me down you sad little prick.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2009)

it might be annoying, i remember M.Bison being so back in the day of the SNES, doesn't stop the fact you're a whiney lil bitch.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2009)

Zangief was always the shittest character by far.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Zangief was always the shittest character by far.



Yup followed closely by the yoga fire guy...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 22, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup followed closely by the yoga fire guy...



dalsim

yoga flaaaame


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah that's the guy, boring as shit to play as...


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2009)

Was he fuck, his stretch kicks wer ace.

He was just a pussy though, to easily beaten. Blanka was a much better novelty character


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2009)

Nah he was too jumpy and slow, bad combination. Blanka was better mainly due to surprise attacks...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Zangief was always the shittest character by far.


dont remember before since i never could play him, but he's possibly the most powerful character in this game.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> it might be annoying, i remember M.Bison being so back in the day of the SNES, doesn't stop the fact you're a whiney lil bitch.


grow up sonny, then you might be worth listening to.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> grow up sonny, then you might be worth listening to.



I dunno what his beef his, probably best to ignore him...

Even though I'm not a big fan of the slower characters I always did like E Honda, his fast slapping thing is great fun!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 25, 2009)

I ordered Streetfighter 4 on express delivery. It's arriving any momenty now!


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 26, 2009)

Played this last night online with my mate. It was great fun - no lag at all either. Can't remember any of the moves except Ryu's though and I still can't beat Blanka in arcade mode.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 26, 2009)

I has a stik!

This game has made me buy an arcade joystick, can't wait to play with it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 26, 2009)

I got bored after 30mins! I don't know, maybe I tried to like it too much. It reminded me of watching the Phantom Menance for the first time. All nostalgic though lacking essence...(be cool if they released Gaunlet too).

I try again tonight. 

(Ryu still rocks. Ken's uppercuts devestating. Chun Li is still sexy as hell).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 26, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> I has a stik!
> 
> This game has made me buy an arcade joystick, can't wait to play with it.



One's going for 40 quid somewhere I think, where did you get yours?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 26, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> One's going for 40 quid somewhere I think, where did you get yours?



Some Hori EX2's were in stock at Amazon very briefly yesterday evening. I managed to nab one but they all sold out quickly. Amazon keep getting a little bit of stock every now and again so it's worth keeping an eye out.

I would dearly love one of the new Madcatz Tournament Edition sticks, they are fantastic, but out of my price range at £150. The £70 Standard Edition sticks are apparently shit with a lot of problems with the stick sticking (!) and a loose washer grinding out the pcb after a few hours play.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 26, 2009)

I love that Ken flowchart.  It pretty much sums it up.  Especially the end of it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 26, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Some Hori EX2's were in stock at Amazon very briefly yesterday evening. I managed to nab one but they all sold out quickly. Amazon keep getting a little bit of stock every now and again so it's worth keeping an eye out.
> 
> I would dearly love one of the new Madcatz Tournament Edition sticks, they are fantastic, but out of my price range at £150. The £70 Standard Edition sticks are apparently shit with a lot of problems with the stick sticking (!) and a loose washer grinding out the pcb after a few hours play.



Yeah I saw that deal on the CAG tweet, but got distracted at work and they were all gone when I went to the link...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 1, 2009)

You can pick it up for £21 brand new here.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 1, 2009)

my thumb's gone numb playing this. I have Hadoken Finger!


----------



## al (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not so sure about this, I obviously loved SFII back in the day but I just can't get the hang of this one - I can't work out the special moves at all, they seem just about impossible to do on a standard 360 pad and there's no way I'm paying for a stick.

The game looks great and I can tell there's a whole lot of depth to the fighting, but I just don't know if I can be arsed to put in that much time to learn it all...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2009)

al said:


> I'm not so sure about this, I obviously loved SFII back in the day but I just can't get the hang of this one - I can't work out the special moves at all, they seem just about impossible to do on a standard 360 pad and there's no way I'm paying for a stick.
> 
> The game looks great and I can tell there's a whole lot of depth to the fighting, but I just don't know if I can be arsed to put in that much time to learn it all...



I can pull off the fireballs and dragon punches about 70 of the time now with the dpad. There's a game pad coming soon which is meant to have a better dpad (and also got the 6 buttons on the top of the pad)...


----------



## Final (Mar 3, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> maybe that's cos we didn't know any special moves yet.





What happens if you try F,D,DF + P  ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 3, 2009)

?

Anyway, still loving this game! Decided to spend some time trying to unlock characters rather than battering the shit out of people online (not that that isn't great fun). Have just unlocked Sakara (sp?)...


----------



## Final (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


>



love it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 4, 2009)

I see they've started charging for DLC costumes already on the discs we've all paid for.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> I see they've started charging for DLC costumes already on the discs we've all paid for.



Yeah utter piss take given its nothing for them to change the bloody colours. I like Cheapy D's open letter to Capcom about this...


----------



## hiccup (Mar 8, 2009)

El Fuerte is a shit character. That is all.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of Rufus either...


----------



## hiccup (Mar 8, 2009)

I find myself mesmerised by the movement of his belly


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## Daniel (Jun 20, 2009)

I got this through the post, its not bad, but im not really a fan of fighting games, not really something I wana master, was SHOCKED when I was playing my first game, doing good, then I had to fight another character, I thought whu? I'm sure I did 5 rounds, so picked my fighter and got in the ring, jumped forward to try kick, smashed down, and from here I was tossed back and forth from left to right not being able to get even the chance to hit back til I lost, where I was given the option of feedback and shit..... WHY! did they chuck that mother ducker in!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm getting hyped for *Super* Street Fighter IV....lots of new characters, rebalancing, and LOBBIES  (they were great in SFIIHDR).

Got the arcade stick out and have picked up SFIV again. Anyone want a game? I'm absolutely useless by the way


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2010)

I've barely played SF4 due to a) the joypad being shit b) not having the money to buy a decent arcade stick so prolly won't be buying the new one as much as it's tempting to stay current...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 17, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've barely played SF4 due to a) the joypad being shit b) not having the money to buy a decent arcade stick so prolly won't be buying the new one as much as it's tempting to stay current...



Playing with the analogue stick is ok, the dpad is useless though. But a stick pwnz.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Playing with the analogue stick is ok, the dpad is useless though. But a stick pwnz.



I find the dpad and a stick about as good as each other tbh...came close to buying a arcade stick then got the 'you're not buying anymore crap for the console' look from the other half. Seeing as I'm still lobbying for the Guitar Hero drums I figured backing down was the wise move...


----------



## bmd (Feb 18, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I find the dpad and a stick about as good as each other tbh...came close to buying a arcade stick then got the 'you're not buying anymore crap for the console' look from the other half. Seeing as *I'm still lobbying for the Guitar Hero drums* I figured backing down was the wise move...



I feel your pain brother. I just installed my new gadget under the tv and then announced it by ... turning it on!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 18, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I feel your pain brother. I just installed my new gadget under the tv and then announced it by ... turning it on!



Heh, I remember buying a 360 when they first came out and were going for a bomb on ebay. Bought one and told my missus that I'd sell it on but first I had to "test" it.

It's been under the telly ever since


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 19, 2010)

Street Fighter gamepads for £17

http://www.shopto.net/page.php?page...&searchtext=Street Fighter Fight Pad&layout=0

Must be better than the 360 pad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2010)

Perhaps although that d pad doesn't looke great...


----------

